
Show HN: See what the internet thinks about any topic, based on Google queries - ionwake
http://thehivemind.online/?startups
======
jszymborski
Completely broken in FF46 (Win 10).

[http://thehivemind.online/?poop](http://thehivemind.online/?poop) for great
laughs

~~~
carlob
Same on Safari OSX. How hard is it to make a form without a ton of needless
crap?

~~~
ionwake
Have you built anything similar in under 24 hours? I would love to take a
look. Thanks for the feedback regarding OSX.

~~~
erez
Is there any requirement that you can work on a "show HN" project for less
than 24 hours? Were you prohibited from touching it afterwards? I don't
understand this argument.

If you create something that is only working on Chrome, at least put "Google
Chrome only" in the title, otherwise this is a broken application that you've
just posted for the world to see.

~~~
ionwake
You failed to answer my question, but I will answer yours.

1) No, but it seems most of the world liked it enough to upvote it. 2) No, but
it was a low priority for me. 3) I did not know it only worked on Chrome, due
to the time constraint I was under.

------
Analemma_
What fun! I like the suggestion here for 'kindness' as a good first search,
but don't forget to try the inflammatory ones too! "liberals" and "gamergate"
seem like fun places to start.

\- Why the arbitrary 12-character limit? There are so many more controversial
phrases yet to try.

\- I seem to frequently get this error in Chrome when trying to submit:
"hivemind.js:62 Uncaught TypeError: arr.map is not a function"

~~~
ionwake
Hi ,yep there are lots of issues, I only started developing this yesterday- I
should be able fix it now, basically that occurs if no results are returned,
maybe due to censorship (if it is a harsh term).

[EDIT] The arr.map issue should be fixed now - thanks for the heads up [EDIT]
Also fixed text overflows in bubbles

~~~
Analemma_
Awww, mean old Google API. Why have something like this at all if you can't
look up flamebait?

I wonder if you could build the same thing with the Twitter API and a quick
clustering algorithm. That might even fit the spirit of the application
better: Google definitely curates its search suggestions, whereas Twitter
posts really are "the hivemind".

Still, this is cool. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
ionwake
Ah thanks, that is a good idea, I am unaware of any suggestion API in twitter
but I will look into it. I am unsure how I would approach parsing such a
volume of tweets. Fun fact, did you know that as you type characters into
twitter, your tweet gets saved to the DB and is accessible via the API BEFORE
you press the submit button? ^_^ , seems a bit OTT regarding bandwidth use.

My code is now open source and the repo for this is at:
[https://github.com/craftfortress/thehivemind.online](https://github.com/craftfortress/thehivemind.online)

I am just refactoring some of the files but it should be up soon.

------
nickpsecurity
I typed in Ada as in Ada programming language. That one will get obscure or
interesting results. Results: "is short for (Ada Lovelace?); is enforced by
(semi-accurate if DOD); _is bullshit_ (popular opinion); is invisible fallout
4 (used there?); is op (huh?); is missing fallout 4 (meant to be used for
gaming?). So, three answers are a definite hit, one way off, and two might
reveal a secret deployment that's a sign of things to come in gaming. Same
kind of results you get using the Ada compiler to assess program correctness.
Interesting...

~~~
teagoat
Ada is the name of a character in Fallout 4:
[http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Ada](http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Ada)

~~~
tlarkworthy
'op' = over powered, in gamer speak. So, is the character Ada over powered in
the game Fallout 4? is the question people are searching.

~~~
nickpsecurity
BOOM! It all makes sense. The Internet crowds apparently converged on a game.
Now, I have to wonder if she enforces anything in the game or it "enforces" a
player decision they don't like. Also, there might be a scenario involving her
that people think is "bullshit."

~~~
kbenson
Considering 12 million copies of Fallout 4 sold in the first 24 hours of
launch, it's quite possible (if sad) that there's users of Google that know of
the game than know of Ada Lovelace (beyond having just heard the name once) or
the Ada language.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Thats... (weeps)... probably true. It might also be true once 99% forget
Fallout 4 exists.

~~~
geekstrada
Searching lovelace will make you weep too.

~~~
nickpsecurity
What the hell... Must be the 2013 movie. Everything on this search is
shallower than Shallow Hal.

------
ionwake
I am just updating the page so when you click on the speech bubble it actually
takes you to the google results, give me 10 mins.

[EDIT] The bubbles now take you through to the offending results.

[EDIT] Just some further information. I started building this yesterday and I
am now happy with the result. It works by sending CORS requests via a yahoo to
the google suggestions algorithm . I have now completed the project and am
happy with it, so any feedback or suggestions is greatly appreciated. Thank
you!

PS I posted this 6 hours ago, but it crashed, it should now be ok for a while.

~~~
alphydan
> Bitcoin

[is dead, is bullshit, is dying, is bad, is not anonymous, is the future]

seems pretty accurate :)

~~~
ionwake
Ah great stuff, they are curious arent they!

Here is another couple I just found:

[http://i.imgur.com/q4F7odF.png](http://i.imgur.com/q4F7odF.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/6lJEyeJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/6lJEyeJ.png)

It is is also useful for superficially judging game popularity - eg:
[http://thehivemind.online/?eveonline](http://thehivemind.online/?eveonline)
[http://thehivemind.online/?WOW](http://thehivemind.online/?WOW)

and companies:
[http://thehivemind.online/?nintendo](http://thehivemind.online/?nintendo)

The microsoft and google queries are ... different

------
hellbanTHIS
Try "Clinton", "Trump", and "Sanders" and be horrified/confused

~~~
nickpsecurity
Trump gives: is a Democrat; is love trump is life; is awesome; is right; is
good; is Mussolini. Based on three of those, I conclude the algorithm is a
fascist and correctly identifying with one of its own. This alliance with a
secret, state apparatus explains aspects of my Ada answer in another comment
where it was concerned with enforcement and had Fallout 4's trade secrets.

------
Kurtz79
Mindless fun:

Agile: "is bad, is dead, is not a methodology"

God: "is dead, is not dead"

Cena : "is dead"

Capitalism: "is good, is bad"

Google: "is Skynet"

Apple: "is better than Samsung, is better than Android, is a fruit"

42 : "is the answer"

~~~
dionidium
Facebook "is dead"

Twittter "is dying"

Quora "is dead"

Foursquare "is dead"

Snapchat "is dead"

Instagram "is dead"

Most of the apps I use are dead or dying.

------
jlis
GARLIC BREAD IS THE FUTURE!
[http://thehivemind.online/?garlicbread](http://thehivemind.online/?garlicbread)

------
nautical
[http://thehivemind.online/?ycombinator](http://thehivemind.online/?ycombinator)

------
unameee
[http://thehivemind.online/?apple](http://thehivemind.online/?apple)

------
Mossisen
[http://thehivemind.online/?cake](http://thehivemind.online/?cake)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I typed in 'kindness', and my faith in humanity was reassured.

~~~
ionwake
[http://thehivemind.online/?hugs](http://thehivemind.online/?hugs)

